# Hi I'm Etherhibba



## Etherhibba (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello everyone, my name is Tyler but you can call me Etherhibba :encouragement:

I like to write science fiction and fantasy stories, and hope to eventually get published. I actually have a story I'm several chapters into that I'd like to start sharing with the world, and after I become a full member I'm hoping to share it with you guys. Thanks for taking the time to read this bit, I hope to see ya around the site!


----------



## musichal (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Ether, welcome to WF!  From what you wrote, I infer that you know about the ten-post requirement.  If I'm incorrect, just ask me or any other Mentor - for any other questions, too..  We have a lot of writers who share your genre, and a forum just for the genre.  I'm sure some of those will be around to welcome you, too.  Look around and have fun.  And don't be shy about joining in discussions.


----------



## Etherhibba (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome musichal! I'm aware of the post count minimum now, and I understand that it is necessary to keep this site clean of spambots and trolls. I will do my best to become a part of the community and critique other's works. I am also an I.T student, so I'll try to help a bit with some tech support issues over in that forum.


----------



## musichal (Jul 17, 2015)

You're welcome.  I see you've already begun with some critiques, and are introducing yourself in your favorite forum.  So, a self-starter, eh?  LOL.  We like that.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 17, 2015)

You said nice things about my stuff.  That makes me happy.  Perhaps... _too_ happy.

Oh, right.  Welcome!  Glad to see you're almost done with the Trial of the Ten Posts, and can't wait to see what you've got to share with us!

See you around the forum!


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 17, 2015)

:welcome: Heeeyyy Etherhibba, welcome to wonderful WF!! Peace...


----------



## Etherhibba (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcomes, everyone! Happy to be a part of such a nice writing community.


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums Etherhibba .

It is nice to see someone with some IT training aboard. Personally i have learned most of my computer stuff by trial and error and the entertainment value of this approach is beginning to wear on me a little.

I see you have made your 10 posts so feel free to post some of your stuff. Have a good look around the boards and ask any questions if need be. Good luck in your endeavours.:encouragement:


----------



## Etherhibba (Jul 18, 2015)

Just posted the story I'm currently working on, and would appreciate some tips as to how to spread the word and get some people to read and critique it.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Jul 18, 2015)

Yay new person!! Welcome


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 18, 2015)

Etherhibba said:


> Just posted the story I'm currently working on, and would appreciate some tips as to how to spread the word and get some people to read and critique it.



Critique as many other people's works as possible and naturally you will receive reciprocal critiques.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 20, 2015)

Welcome Tyler!

We have a number of areas to contribute to on the forum. What do you like to read and write about?

And I will never, ever agree to Bryan Cranston playing Tenzin. The guy who voiced Tenzin, if his head's shaved, could actually play Tenzin


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 20, 2015)

Bryan Cranston is a multi-talented man. 
[video=vimeo;87622894]https://vimeo.com/87622894[/video]


----------



## Gumby (Jul 20, 2015)

Welcome to the site, Etherhibba.  Happy you've joined us.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 20, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Bryan Cranston is a multi-talented man.



Dat body double. So good. His dance with Colbert was damn good too.


----------



## escorial (Jul 21, 2015)

View attachment 9021


----------

